# Replacement for Bontrager Race X lite AC



## andyaa (Mar 5, 2008)

For the past couple of years I have been using Bontrager Race X Lite AC tires (700x23) which I have been happy with. These are no longer available. Anybody have suggestions for a replacement? I like the durability and high TPI of the Bontragers. Red would be preferred.


----------



## max354 (Jun 27, 2011)

Continental Grand Prix 4000s


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Vredestein Fortezza TriComps.


----------



## Milan SanRemo (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm with max354. :thumbsup: Continental Grand Prix 4000s are THE way to go.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

PR3s...


----------



## esldude (Jan 3, 2009)

+1 on the Conti GP 4000s


----------



## andyaa (Mar 5, 2008)

I ended up getting a pair of the Vredestein Fortezza Tri Comps. They are great tires. I have about 400 miles on them so far. Will have to see how they last.


----------



## wetPNWbiker (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm in the same boat as Andy...looking to replace obsolete and rebranded Bontrager Race X Lites after >2000mi. Does anyone have any experience with Bontrager Race X lite hardcase? Trying to balance weight gain and durability.


----------



## calaris (May 4, 2010)

Went from Victoria Rubino Pro to GP 4000. The difference was night and day.


----------



## GGW (Jul 13, 2008)

Bontrager R3 .


----------



## Todd_Fuller (Jan 22, 2004)

From my recollection, the Conti's aren't anything like the Bontragers. I think the Michelin ProRace 3's are pretty similar. IMO, the Michelin's have similar suppleness unlike the solid-rubber feel of the Conti.


----------



## andyaa (Mar 5, 2008)

Had to replace my rear Vredestein Fortezza Tri Comp on Saturday. I had 1,333 miles on the tire. There was still good tread. On Wednesday I was riding and must have hit a rock or stone. It wasn't one of those small "ping", and the rock goes flying. This one sounded a lot bigger. Was watching for any problems on the rest of the ride but everything was OK. Went to go riding on Saturday and the rear tire was almost flat. Found a small bulge on the side of the tire and took it apart and saw the threads were cut through and just a thin piece of rubber was preventing a blowout. Even the tube had visible damage at that spot. So, the tire is toast. Put on my spare and ordered a new Vredestein Fortezza Tri Comp. Without the rock I am sure I would have gotten more miles and they kept me from having a blowout on the road. Overall I am still pleased with these tires.


----------



## wetPNWbiker (Jun 29, 2011)

I ended up getting Conti GP4000S for winter training. Sounds like they will be more durable with only about 20 grams weight increase over the R3...will see.


----------



## bellcurve (Jan 26, 2009)

*Race X Lite replacement*

I'm in the same quandry as the OP. And I have a set of GP4000S's and they are nothing like the RXL ACs. 

The Bonty's had good road feel. They felt, and actually rolled, fast. And they were tough, I hit many small pot holes and RR tracks at full speed. The over confidence they inspired did them, or one of them, in. Road work had created about a 4 to 5 cm differential in pavement height, at a right angle. I figured no probblem and bombed right into it...as I heard the pssst I looked around and saw 2 other riders fixing their flats. A big gash in the main tread, not sidewall, that I put a boot patch in and rode another 1500 miles on. But eventually it weakened and I retired both tires (long before they were due, absent the gash).

The GP4000S's don't have nearly the feel of the Bontys. They're pretty numb. And they just feel slow. I've tried them on RXL, Dura Ace and Easton Tempest II wheels and in every case they've felt like a lot more work than even Race Lites, let alone RXLs, AC or the old bald ones.

Haven't tried any of the new R series from Bontrager (haven't found a good enough price yet). My new faves are Torelli Gavias. No way they will be as tough as the ACs, but what feel and speed! Life is short, so I'll replace them more often, but they are a beautiful ride.

And if anyone does find an RXL AC replacement equivalent please post about it...but it ain't the GP4000S.


----------



## bellcurve (Jan 26, 2009)

wetPNWbiker said:


> I'm in the same boat as Andy...looking to replace obsolete and rebranded Bontrager Race X Lites after >2000mi. Does anyone have any experience with Bontrager Race X lite hardcase? Trying to balance weight gain and durability.


A final thought realtive to the ACs...stay away from the RXL or RL Hardcase tires. I've tried both briefly. They take a lot of energy to spin, they're numb like the GP4000S's, and they're true to their name...they feel hard.


----------

